# measurement to two channels



## annacamilla (Mar 31, 2008)

in the instructions of REQ I have not been able to find as the measurement to two channels ........ in the connection outline is carried out is clear… but only for a channel 




annacamilla


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

REW outputs a mono signal from a single selected line-out channel (right or left) of a soundcard.

If you choose to split that signal and feed both left and right of the AUX or CD input of your receiver - fine. The signal is still mono.....

brucek


----------



## annacamilla (Mar 31, 2008)

it is possible to measure with 2 channels cracking marks them mono and to feed l' amplifier or is better to leave marks them mono and to measure a channel for time?:scratch:





annacamilla


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You can use a splitter at the input to your receiver/processor and feed both left and right channels. The signal will still come from both channels whether you set the receiver in mono or stereo, and REW will be able to plot the combined response of both speakers at the listening postion.

brucek


----------



## annacamilla (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks, have been clear.






annacamilla.


----------

